# Widget



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Saw a picture of what I believe was a widget it was a tiled sphere and the tiles were apps. Does anyone know of this and where to find it?

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Like setting go launcher transition to sphere?


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think so, it was not transition it was more like selection. I will check out the go launch.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

No, not it. Thank you though.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

SPB Shell 3D?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope, used it for a while thats not it. Thank you.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Was it a sphere or more like a ring? I know I used one awhile back that would bring up a 3d carousel and you could choose which apps you wanted in it. looked pretty cool but don't know if that's what your talking about for sure. I don't think I've seen a full sphere type though...that is not to say that there isn't one..lol...
The one I'm talking about here is called Ultimate Faves. If that isn't it. Good luck finding the one your after..


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats awesome, but not it. This is actually a 3d sphere, you can see straight through it to the apps on the other side. But I thank you as well.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

TSF Shell?

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've tried tsf shell if I'm remember correctly it does that and has a spiral view for pictures as well

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Was it worth the 17 bucks?

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Yea...that tsf is a little pricey

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't say its worth the money Ive seen better apps for cheaper but it is pretty neat home replacement

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

I tried tsf... It was too lazy for me. It used all my cpu and bogged down my phone... But of course this was before rooting and flashing Tweaked.

Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------

